# Gladiator bloodline



## PitSavy (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of a gladiator bloodline? if so can u tell me about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

I have never personally heard of it, sounds like it might jst be the name of some ones kennel!! Do you have any links to it?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i google searched it and came up with this.... GLADIATOR PITS |

BYB of american bullies not pit bulls. they are breeding for color and size only which usually makes for lotsa health problems, and when breeding for "XXXLG" usually involve a lot of mastiff blood. ABKC recognizes XL as the biggest class of AmBullies. also Gladiator is not a bloodline, simply their kennel name. they are breeding Gangis Kahn and Gotti lines.

in my honest opinion i would stay FAR away from anything to do with this "gladiator blood".


----------



## PitSavy (Sep 19, 2012)

Why would u stay far away? Just curious? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

PitSavy said:


> Why would u stay far away? Just curious?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


because they dont do any health testing, the dogs dont do anything (sports, shows, work) and if i was gunna pay money for a dog i would damn sure want to know that i was getting what i pay for. like i said these dogs dont meet breed standards for any bully breed (AmBully, AST, APBT, ect...) they look like stocky mastiffs to me. and from what ive gathered when they are bred like this there are a lot of health problems and a MUCH shorter life expectancy. where a properly bred APBT might live 12-14 years, a poorly bred AmBully/mastiff mix ur looking more at 7ish. i didnt look at prices from this kennel but im sure they are way to high for what ur getting. i also didnt see any pedigrees on the site either so im not sure if they are even registered with any kennel club.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow I live in BC and never heard of them and I know alot of the bigger breeders we have here. Those dogs don't impress me I am turned off just from there fronts. I hate when people post crappy pics of there dogs to show them off, geeze stack them you cant judge much off them. There is no XXL class of bullys there is XL. I find it funny how they comment about starting with game bred dogs and being involved in the ADBA I was expecting ADBA dogs, those are far from it. Those are not pit bulls as they claim they are american bullys. Personally there are few breeders up here I would even look at for bullys north of the border, I would look more in california or washington even, there are some great breeders I would buy from in those areas.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

*Wrong kennel*

I know this is an old post.. but there are a few Gladiator Kennels (Pits).
Horacio, the owner of the kennel in Canada had gorgeous, athletic dogs. They weren't your 'bully' type dogs. He closed the kennel in 2009.


----------

